# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Ինչպե՞ս դառնալ բժիշկ

## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փորձում եմ ինքնուրույն բժշկություն ուսումնասիրել ու ինքս ինձ բուժել, բայց դե դրա համար էլ հիմա շատ ժամանակ չեմ գտնում։


Բժշկությունն ինքնուրույն ուսումնասիրելն անհնար է:  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010), GriFFin (27.05.2014), Jarre (28.05.2014)

----------


## Արշակ

> Բժշկությունն ինքնուրույն ուսումնասիրելն անհնար է:


 Անհնար ոչինչ չկա՛։ Միայն թե ձգտում լինի։ Ինչպես Քրիստոսն է ասել՝ փնտրիր և կգտնես :Cool:

----------


## docart

> Փորձում եմ ինքնուրույն բժշկություն ուսումնասիրել ու ինքս ինձ բուժել, բայց դե դրա համար էլ հիմա շատ ժամանակ չեմ գտնում։


Բժիշկ դառնալու համար մարդ պետք է սովորի 10-15 տարի(մինիմում) Չեմ պատկերացնում թե այդքան ժամանակ որտեղից ես գտնելու?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եվ ոչ միայն տանը պակված... պրակտիկա կա, բան կա
բժշկության մեջ դա շատ ավելի կարևոր է, քան ցանկացած այլ մասնագիտության
իսկ էդպես, ձեռքի հետ շատ ավելի վատ արդյունքների կհասնես
կան հիվանդություններ, որոնք նույն ախտանիշներն ունեն: ճիշտ բուժելու համար նախ ճիշտ ախտորոշում է պետք: ինչպե՞ս ես անելու

----------

Freeman (31.05.2010), GriFFin (27.05.2014)

----------


## total_abandon

Հետաքրքիրա 8 տարի անցել ա արդեն, StrangeLittleGirl-ը դարձա՞վ բժիշկ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիրա 8 տարի անցել ա արդեն, StrangeLittleGirl-ը դարձա՞վ բժիշկ։


Հա, դարձավ

----------

Jarre (28.05.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Հա, դարձավ


Իսկ Արշակը՞  :Smile:

----------


## GriFFin

Ինչի՞ համար… Ենել ինքնուրույն… Նայեք, ես մենակ մի պատճառ ասեմ՝ գոյություն ունեն տարբեր մասնագետներ՝գինեկելեգ, հոգեբույժ, դիետոլոգ, սեքսապատոլոգ, նեոնատոլոգ, մանկաբարձ և այլն, որոնք զբաղվում են տարբեր հարցերով... հիմա թե ուզում եք "ինքնուրույն բժշկություն ուսումնասիրել ու ինքներդ Ձեզ բուժեք" ուրեմն պետք ա սովորեք ԱՄՆԵՆԻՆՉ,ինչը անհնար է թե ֆիզիկապես, թե հոգեպես… Թողեք բուժելը բժիշկներին:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ Արշակը՞





> Անհնար ոչինչ չկա՛։ Միայն թե ձգտում լինի։ Ինչպես Քրիստոսն է ասել՝ փնտրիր և կգտնես


Արշակն էլ Հիսուս դարձավ  :Jpit:  Չնայած դու էլ նենց ոչինչ  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (07.01.2015), Guest (27.05.2014), Jarre (28.05.2014), total_abandon (28.05.2014), Աթեիստ (28.05.2014), Ներսես_AM (28.05.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Հա, դարձավ


Բյուր, ախր ինչի՞ ենք խոզություն անում: Կարելի ա գրքեր տալ, օգնել, դասախոսներ առաջարկել... Ես կօգնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ախր ինչի՞ ենք խոզություն անում: Կարելի ա գրքեր տալ, օգնել, դասախոսներ առաջարկել... Ես կօգնեմ


Արշակի՞ն  :Jpit:  Ես ձեռքերս լվանում եմ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Արշակի՞ն  Ես ձեռքերս լվանում եմ:


Ո՞վ ա ուզում դառնա բժիշկ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞վ ա ուզում դառնա բժիշկ


Չգիտեմ, 2014-ին ոնց որ թե էս թեմայում նման ցանկություն հայտնողներ չեն եղել  :Jpit:

----------


## GriFFin

> Չգիտեմ, 2014-ին ոնց որ թե էս թեմայում նման ցանկություն հայտնողներ չեն եղել


Շատ լավ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Ո՞վ ա ուզում դառնա բժիշկ


Ես եմ ուզում (հլը որ):

----------

Մուշու (08.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ես եմ ուզում (հլը որ):


Թի դերզկի  :Tongue:  Զաչեմու ՞

----------


## Freeman

> Թի դերզկի  Զաչեմու ՞


Փաթամուշթո յա թերզկիյ)

----------


## GriFFin

> Փաթամուշթո յա թերզկիյ)


Այ սենց դու բռնվար, որ չես քնում  :Tongue:

----------


## Freeman

> Այ սենց դու բռնվար, որ չես քնում


Քնում եմ, ուղղակի որ մեջբերում ես, tapatalk-ը խաբար ա տալիս:

----------


## GriFFin

> Քնում եմ, ուղղակի որ մեջբերում ես, tapatalk-ը խաբար ա տալիս:


Էլ մի, քո լեգենդը մեռավ, հեսա՝ սքրին շոթ արեցի արդեն  :Tongue:

----------


## Freeman

> Էլ մի, քո լեգենդը մեռավ, հեսա՝ սքրին շոթ արեցի արդեն


Հեսա կտուգանվես, կիմանաս  :Jpit:

----------


## GriFFin

> Հեսա կտուգանվես, կիմանաս


Ինչի՞ համար, իա նե թերզկի  :Sad:

----------


## Freeman

> Ինչի՞ համար, իա նե թերզկի


Թեմայից դուրս գրառման, էս մեջբերումը պիտի ուրիշ թեմայում անեիր

----------


## GriFFin

> Թեմայից դուրս գրառման, էս մեջբերումը պիտի ուրիշ թեմայում անեիր


Ես նորեկ եմ, չգիդեի, որ տենց բան կա… Էլ չեմ անի  :Shok:

----------


## mr. bluesky

դու կդառնաս (հուսով եմ):



պապ :պ

----------

